# Is Ernani a decent Opera?



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm thinking of inviting a friend to go with me to see the Live in HD of Verdi's Ernani. 
My friend is not a fan of classical music, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask. Like to broaden their horizons etc,
I think the plot might be intriguing enough to keep him interested, but as I have read it is NOT one of Verdi's most famous operas. Is it going to be as exciting musically (keep in mind he not an opera fan) as say il trovotore or Rigoletto? (As of yet the only two Verdi Operas that I've seen.) Or should I wait till La Traviata is put on a little later on?

Also on topic, what are some ways to entice him into seeing it, apart from, hey if you get bored you don't have to stay yada yada yada. A couple of my other friends have also indicated that they like classical a little bit, but I think this was more out of trying to be polite and not make fun of me for liking opera...

I have been going to most of the LIVE in HD this season and last season, but as none of my friends enjoy opera it has been very lonely. I even watched Don Giovanni, my favorite opera, on its aniversary, which happened to be 1 day after my own birthday, alone. I'm getting tired of this. I know the masses can enjoy opera, its just a matter of 'tricking' them into going to a performance. Isn't it?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I would not choose the HD Ernani as a first opera for a non-classical fan, despite its wonderful catchy music. 

First it has one of the silliest plots in the whole of the operatic canon, and that is saying something. 
Secondly, while Angela Meade is a fine singer, her appearance will reinforce any prejudice your friend has about big opera singers.

La Traviata has a good plot, the production is interesting and Dessay looks more like a conventional actress than an opera singer.

The HD performances have plenty of intermissions, opportunities to stretch legs, have a chat and an ice-cream/glass of wine etc.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Silly?

Joyce Di Donato's words were 'convoluted plot'. And I agree. I don't think that mecessarily translates into 'silly'.

Certainly Ernani's too-eager longing for death, and De Silva's preferance for a duel, rather than let let Ernani commit suicide, was a little bit on the silly side, downright hilarious in fact. However, the forshadowing and the characterizations more than qualify this as fine literature in my book. 

I thouroughly enjoyed the production, which was almost technically flawless. 

This is the second production I've seen with Dmitry Hvorostovsky . He is a fine fine baritone And for Furlanetto this was the first whole production I've seen with him, but I had seen a rendition of him singing the Catalogue aria from Don Giovanni, so I was looking forward to seeing him in Ernani. I now know what a fine actor Furlanetto is in addition to being a fine singer. And Angela Meade, she is someone to watch out for!

In retrospect I wish I had invited a friend to go along. Sure there would have been the chance he wouldn't have enjoyed it. But I would have certainly had no problems had he left after the first act. Towards the end of the opera there was a couple sitting in front of me, the woman was sleeping during the intermission. Wide awake once the production resumed, her husband was asleep during the performance. Funny thing opera is. Its always hit or miss. Judging by the audience reception though, more were appreciative than not. There had not been as much applause in the cinema since Don Giovanni. Indeed its been quite rare to have sustained applause in the HD venue at all.... it takes a really outstanding performance for an audience member to want to let the rest of the audience know, as oppossed to the performers who are not present, how much a song is appreciated.


----------



## larryfeltonj (Feb 27, 2012)

Darn! I know this is a nearly dead thread, but how can anyone not love an opera involving pirates, a fiercely independent woman, the king of Spain, and really good choruses. It's not Verdi's best work, but if a person with no experience with opera, but with an inclination to like the spectacle and the music, saw it, it certainly wouldn't drive them away.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh, those were pirates? I was trying my best to read the subtitles in spanish. A little bit may have been lost on me, but didn't distract from my overall enjoyment. Anyhow, why weren't those pirates at sea?


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

I think they were land-pirates, aka bandits.


----------

